

How Do You Spot a Bad CIO? - merilevi
http://advice.cio.com/meridith_levinson/how_do_you_spot_a_bad_cio

======
davidw
Check and see if his name is Doug Nassaur:

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=doug+nassaur&bt...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=doug+nassaur&btnG=Google+Search)

